# Jebao 818



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

What do you think about Jebao 818 filter?


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

Strictly speaking that kind of posting is not allowed here and you should use the review section of this site to find info about specific equipment. However, this is not a filter or even a brand that I have ever heard of, so I doubt you'll find much info there. Do you have any photos or additional info about this filter? Maybe a good opportunity for you to test it and then write a review for our review section! :wink:

_Ad on:_ Well, I just googled 'Jebao' and they have a fairly decent web site in Australia. They seem to sell their stuff via an eBay store called AquaCor According to their own auction description the 818 is a filter that's sold in Germany under the Sera brand name. In my fish keeping days in Germany - about 10 years ago - Sera was a respected brand for food, medication and such items. I have never heard of their filters. Hopefully somebody from Germany or Australia would be able to come in with some first hand experiences of the filter, but the use base of the site is predominantly North American.

Best of luck!

Frank


----------



## softak (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks.


----------

